# [Test] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*[Test] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

[Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ende Mai berichtete PC Games Hardware in einer News über eine neuen Festplatten-Kühler von Scythe. Mittels dieses Tests möchte ich herausfinden ob der flache „Scythe Ita Kaze“ seinen Fakten gerecht wird.

Link zur News: PCGH - News: Scythe stellt super flachen Festplattenkühler vor



> Der Name stammt aus dem Japanischen und setzt sich aus den Worten „Ita“, was direkt übersetzt „Platte“ heißt und sich auf die Festplatte bezieht, sowie dem Wort „Kaze“, welches übersetzt „Wind“ bedeutet, zusammen. Der Kühlkörper besteht vollständig aus Aluminium, hat die Maße 126 x 101,6 x 13,5 mm und ein weist ein Gesamtgewicht von 105 g auf. Zur aktiven Kühlung der Festplatte wird ein von Scythe Ingenieuren entwickelte 100 mm Lüfter integriert, der eine Bauhöhe von 12 mm aufweist. Dieser Lüfter wurde für einen leisen Betrieb konzipiert, er rotiert mit 1.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute und erzeugt dabei einen Geräuschpegel von 14,5 dBA.



*Spezifikationen:*

Modellname:  Ita Kaze HDD Kühler 
Modell-Nr.:  SCIT-1000 
Gesamtmaße:  126 x 101,6 x 13,5mm 
Lüftermaße:  100 x 100 x 12mm 
Spezifikationen:  14,5dBA / 15,23CFM (25,875 m3/h) / 12V / 0,09A 
Anschuss:  3-pin (4-pin Adapter liegt bei) 
Kabellänge:  30cm 
Lagertyp:  Gleitlager
Mittlerer Ausfallabstand (MTBF): 30.000 Stunden 
Gewicht: 105g

*Features des Ita Kaze HDD Kühlers:*

Großflächige Festplattenkühlung

Der original Scythe 100mm Lüfter hat eine Stärke von gerademal 12mm und wurde komplett in den Kühlkörper integriert, wobei der Rahmen weggelassen wurde. So bedeckt der Ita Kaze HDD Kühler fast die gesamte Fläche der Festplatte und kühlt so die Komponenten besonders effektiv.

Drehzahloptimierung

Die Drehzahl des verbauten Lüfters wurde auf einen leisen Betrieb optimiert, wonach diese bei 1000U/Min liegt und dabei einen Geräuschpegel von 14,5dBA erzeugt.

3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter

Ein 3- zu 4-Pin Adapter befindet sich im Lieferumfang und ermöglicht einen direkten Anschluss des Lüfters am 4-Pin Molex Stecker des Netzteils.

Hersteller Homepage: Scythe EU GmbH
Produktseite: Scythe EU GmbH : Ita Kaze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler kommt in einer schlichten Plastikverpackung. Die Beschriftung der Packung ist Scythe üblich. Wer schon mal andere Komponenten von Scythe gekauft hat, weis was ich meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befindet sich ein „3-Pin zu 4-Pin Adapter“, Befestigungsschrauben und dem Kühler selbst. 

* Emotionen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut zu erkennen, der Kühler ist mit seinen 13,5mm knapp bemessen. So sollte der Einbau in ein 3,5“ Fach kein Problem sein. Als Vergleich ein 3-Pin-Molex Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch ist der Kühler durch sein schwarz eher schlicht gehalten, die geschliffenen Kühlrippen stechen so heraus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13 Lüfterlammelen sollen die Festplatte mit frischer Luft versorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sonst macht der Kühler einen guten Eindruck. Er ist ordentlich verarbeitet, keine scharfen Kanten oder sonst negativ auffallenden Kritikpunkte.


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

*Einbau/Montage:*

Kommen wir nun zur Montage. Als Festplatte kommt eine „Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 160GB“ zum Einsatz. Da die Festplatte bei Beanspruchung gern mal warm wird, ist sie genau die richtige für diesen Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler und Festplatte. Bereit für den Umbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes wird die Festplatte auf den "Rücken" gelegt da man den Kühler sonst nicht befestigen kann. Gut zu erkennen, die 4 Gewinde an der Unterseite. Hier wird der Kühler später verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler hat etwas "Spiel" so kann man Ihn an die Lägne der Festplatte anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Schraubenzieher genügt um die 4 Schrauben fest zu machen. Am besten erst alle leicht rein schrauben und dann über Kreuz anziehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem alle 4 Schrauben fest sind, kann man gut erkennen das der Kühler die Bauteile mit Frischluft versorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut das ganze nach der Montage aus.
*Ich möchte anmerken das dass Kabel nicht ab "Werk" gesleevt ist. Das habe vor dem Test bereits selber erledigt.* Nicht das Missverständnisse aufkommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Kühler und Festplatte in ein 3,5" Schacht einbauen will kann nur eine Platte einbauen. Der Kühler nimmt Platz weg und verhindert den Einbau einer zweiten Platte oder eines Cardreaders/Disketten-Laufwerk's. 
Ich aber baue die Festplatte in den entsprechenden Käfig der beim Gehäuse dabei war.


----------



## xTc (8. August 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

*Lautstärke:*
Ich war positiv überrascht. Der Kühler kaum zu hören. Im verbauten Gehäuse nimmt man Ihn nicht wahr. Das verringern der Drehzahl ist nicht nötig der der Kühler mit seinen 1000rpm fast unhörbar ist.

*Kühlleistung:*

Die Temperaturen wurden über einen Zeitraum von 30 Minuten gemessen. Um die Festplatte mal ordentlich ins Schwitzen zu bringen wurden Daten hin und her kopiert. Dabei war die Festplatte gleichzeitig Quell- und Ziel-Laufwerk. Die Temperaturen wurden mit Everest ausgelsen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Kühlung wird die Festplatte irre warm. Kombiniert man beide Lösungen miteinander bleibt die Festplatte angenehm kühl. 

Wer seine Festplatte im Luftstrom verbaut hat kann auf einen zusätzlichen Kühler ruigh verzichten. Der "eine" Grad unterschied ist zu vernachlässigen.
Wer eine zusätzliche Festplatte mittels Adapter in einen 5,25" Schacht verbaut kann die Festplatte damit ausstatten.

Generell kann man aber sagen, hat man eine gute Gehäuse-Durchlüftung und die Festplatte wurde in diese integriert, dann ist ein zusätzliche Kühler nicht unbedingt von Nöten.

*Fazit:*


> Generell kann man aber sagen, hat man eine gute Gehäuse-Durchlüftung und die Festplatte wurde in diese integriert, dann ist ein zusätzliche Kühler nicht unbedingt von Nöten.



Dieser Satz sagt eingentlich schon alles.
Scythe liefert ein gut verarbeitets Produkt ab, an dem man nichts zu meckern findet. Einzig könnte das Kabel ab Werk noch geleevt sein. Auch der Preis ist okay: 8,50 Euro. Von anderen Firmen gibt es vergleichsweise viel viel lautere Kühler. Scythe schafft den Spagat zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautsärke.

Es sollte am besten jeder für sich entscheiden ob er diesen Kühler "braucht". Das Produkt an sich ist aber super.

-----------------------------------

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit. Ich hoffe es hat Euch Spaß gemacht meinen Test zu lesen. Über Kritik/Lob würde ich mich natürlich freuen.


Gruß


----------



## Oliver (9. August 2008)

*AW: [Test] Scythe Ita Kaze HDD Kühler*

*Diskussionsthread:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/21498-lesertest-scythe-ita-kaze-hdd-kuehler.html


----------

